# Muphy's Law is Tip Toeing Around Again....



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

So after a lot of discussions my boyfriend finally made the time to sit down and make a logo for our farm, something he _insisted_ needed to be made before a website. Of course any logo wouldn't do, he had to painstakingly come up a crazy complicated idea, and draw it in vector (which will allow us to print out copies the size of a postage stamp or a a billboard without any degradation of the image! Because apparently someday we'll have billboards......?)

The logo was slow and painstaking but when he finally finished it it looked nice enough to stamp on egg cartons or use as a sticker on other products, very cool. The rest of the website came pretty easy. I did the writing and he made it look waaaay more professional and huge than we actually are. I already got people asking to be put on a waiting list and our incubator is up and ready to go. Sounds great..

Until my hens got mad at me and stopped laying even though they have been going 50-60% capacity all winter. What pissed them off was a stint of -10 degree weather accompanied by -35 windchill which forced me to keep them locked in the barn for their own safety... with the ducks who normally live in their own duck house but it wasn't wind tight so I had to make that decision...

It's been an insanely bi-polar winter. Two days ago we had -35 windchill, today it was 53 degrees and raining. Here's hoping this warm spell will put them back in the mood.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's part of the joy of chicken keeping, the never ending question about what are they going to do next?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

People that don't have chickens think that 6 hens will lay 6 eggs every day of the year.........which is far from reality.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

When it gets really cold I keep my chickens in,too.I still get eggs,not as many,and they seem to eat more of them at these times,the eggs are sticky from broken eggs.Do you have a heat light or two in the coop?The light helps and makes the days"longer",encouraging egg production.Plus,it takes less energy to stay warm(especially if you give extra food right before roosting time)and leaves more energy for egg production.It's still cold in my coop,if I didn't have a heated waterer,the water would freeze but it's warmer and out of the wind than the outside.It does make a difference.Good luck with your chicken business!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I like your logo and your website! Tell your dearest he did a great job.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm not one to use light for more eggs. If it were cold , I mean cold, I could see having a red heat bulb on a timer hung above the roost. I may also let them out for some time outside which I think is healthy anyway, even an hour. But not everyone has an opinion like me, and I have been out of the cold for 12 years, and my rooster in NY slept between 2 horses.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah, we don't have heat either. I do have some chicks out there, feathered of course, and everyone survived the cold snap quite well. I had a heat lamp with my first flock and I found it a bit cruel... they'd be under the lamp all nice and toasty and then they'd have to go out in the bitter cold to eat and drink! And of course only a few could stand under it at a time so it was always a fight. 

My hens are really mad at me now. I put the Dorkings and Brabanters in breeding pens last night. I am hoping to have the rest of the breeds separated by the end of this weekend. In the meantime I got one egg today.... from 100+ birds..... seems reasonable. They'll settle in I'm sure. Have to wait a bit to make sure the eggs aren't pre-fertilized by non-matching roosters anyway so I am not going to complain.... unless I have to buy eggs from the store.... *cough cough* 

And thanks, Zamoa! I will!


----------

